# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Avamys opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Avamys
jak najlepiej dawkować ten lek??? czy jest skuteczny w walce z objawami alergicznymi ??

----------


## Gosia

Dawkowanie: Donosowo, o tej samej porze każdego dnia. Przed zastosowaniem leku należy wydmuchać nos, aby oczyścić otwory nosowe. Pojemnik z preparatem należy lekko wstrząsnąć przed użyciem. Przechylić głowę lekko do przodu i trzymając aerozol pionowo delikatnie umieścić dozownik w jednym otworze nosowym. Następnie należy skierować końcówkę dozownika do zewnętrznej części nosa, dalej od przegrody nosowej. W trakcie wdechu przez nos nacisnąć raz przycisk, aby rozpylić aerozol. Wyjąć dozownik z otworu nosowego i wykonać wydech przez usta. Po każdym użyciu należy oczyścić suchą chusteczką dozownik i wewnętrzną część nasadkii. Po zakończeniu używania zawsze należy nałożyć nasadkę, aby zapobiec dostawaniu się kurzu do środka. Dawkę i częstotliwość stosowania leku ustala lekarz.   Należy unikać kontaktu leku z oczami. W przypadku dostania się aerozolu do oczu należy przemyć je wodą. Aerozol należy zużyć w ciągu dwóch miesięcy po pierwszym otwarciu. Nie należy stosować u dzieci poniżej 6 lat.

----------

